# Day after front moved through



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went out yesterday after a weather front moved through in the middle of the night. Day turned out really nice, but the fish could not be found that would bite. A friend went to another location off Mitchell river the day before the front and loaded the boat.
Launched at PineLog and ran to Otter Creek, about a 7 mile run. PineLog always looks good and East River was in good condition and clear with pea green tint. Otter Creek was clear. Only a very few scattered fish were found on the sonar, but I'm no expert on the sonar. We were looking for crappie. Saw one gator and caught 3 fish. My friend caught a 2 pound sucker on a small white spinner bait, believe it or not. The other two were jacks which I ate for supper. 
We fished jigs, spinner baits, minnows and worms. Nothing produced. 
Saw two other boats fishing where Pine Log entered East River. Hope they did better than us. 
I'm done for the week. Hope to get out there earlly next week but current weather reports are not all that good. Cold nights coming up againl


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry about the luck. I don't care what kind of weather we are having this weekend, I'm going somewhere. Don't care if I only catch one, I gotta go.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

My lucks been the same after the front me and a buddy went up to escambia river for some catfishing, fished all night and only got a few bites and landed a few cats with a 26 in chain pickerel then a day after went to yellow river Flathead fishing and not one bite, and we had the livest of baits so iam guessing that front defiantly did some thing to the fish:thumbdown:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

When you get the itch you got to scratch. LOL We had a front move through last night but today supposed to be low 50's and partly cloudw. The week-end looks petty good in low 50's . I might relent and slip off Sat. for a few hours myself and test my crappie honey hole againl Rarely fish on Sat. since I'm retired and can go during the week. But the last Sat I went a while back we did really well on crappie and we didn't see another boat fishing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iam just itching to get me a few big cats, the winter time has really shut them down iv been every where from Alabama river to Escambia river, Perdido river and yellow river and nothing worth talking about, but iv got my eyes on the mobile delta iv been reading alot about it and it seems theres alot of cats over there heres one of the articles iv been reading 
http://www.alabamagameandfish.com/fishing/catfish-fishing/AL_0806_02/


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That was a good article for info even if one never gets over there to fish. Do a googleearth on the Delta and it's easy to see why it's such a unique place. A million places to fish.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Any Bass caught on the Eats River?

KsB


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

East River is new to me so haven't fished there. However, I have heard reports for years of good catches.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kick Some Bass said:


> Any Bass caught on the Eats River?
> 
> KsB


East River is only 5 minutes from me. I had such bad luck there this year and it was so crowded that I stopped going there. With Yellow only 20 minutes away, I'd rather go there anyways. However, I have not seen a single boat trailer at that boat ramp the past 10 times or so I've been by there. That is the coldest water around here.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We have two East Rivers.The one auguy7777 is talking about. is way over near Escambia Bay I believe. The East River over here in Walton County runs off the Choctawhatchee River not far below Cowford, the bridge on hwy 20, and reconnects several miles south back to the Choctaw. This is not a big wide river but sure looks good.


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

I went out today and only had one hit but was able to land it. Nice small mouth. The wind was bitter cold at times.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Friend of mine at work showed me pics of her husbands outing on Blackwater on Thursday, 48 fish and would have had more but after halving and quartering worms they finally ran out. Never would believe they bite like this in Jan.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW! What kind of fish were they?


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

*Fish pics*

If I could figure out how to post pics I was going to show them, they had quite a few shellcrackers and a couple were monsters but the mess was made up of blue gills, bream, shell crackers and one catfish. I was just amazed that they would be prespawn feeding already. I plan on going the next time a warm front moves in. But if any one can explain loading pics will be glad to post the fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That was certainly a nice mix for sure.

Here is the link on how to post 

pictures.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/how-post-pictures-79298/


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

You caught a small mouth Bass here in Florida?

KsB


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pics of fish, I hope.*


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

*Thanks Walton!*

These were from Fridays post.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That is one fine bunch of fish and with some big shellcrackers. Fun catching, then the work begins cleaning. <g>


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! Awesome catch, now that is a fish fry!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Well his wife said they went back today and only caught 30 more, darn it. Now I know they are ready for a fish fry. And I made a mistake, these were caught in the Yellow river down off of 87 heading to Navarre. I checked the weather patterns and both days it was warmer days just prior to a cold front. So next time we have a couple of days just before a cold front might be worth taking a day off of work...Hmmm.


----------

